# bones for chewing--raw or manmade?



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied to my standard poodle pack aggression. I am happy to say that I have improved as pack leader, the pack are getting structured in their behavior, and the aggressive poodle now has more direction from me and responding well.

What about bones for them to chew?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

If you're feeding raw, you can give them chicken backs and rib bones, etc. If not, most people favor the Bully Sticks. You can get odorless ones somewhere--I think these are the ones, but hopefully someone can confirm:

Odor Free Bully Sticks - Odorless Bully Sticks - Organic Dog Treats View All

OdorLess Bully Sticks - The Odor Free Bully Sticks Review

Same sticks, different seller: Odor Free Best Bully Sticks

(The regular ones STINK!)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Out at the kennels a while ago, our breeder gave me a few hooves. The dogs amuse themselves with them . . or fight over them . . whenever they please.

Some notice an unwelcome smell from them *like bully sticks* but they've never bothered me.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also feed bully sticks but Swizzle really enjoys beef trachea and it doesn't smell.


----------

